# The republican ajenda



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

This is a good articlehttp://www.nationalreview.com/co ... 180822.asp

I found it right on the mark


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

hey bob you need a space between article and the link

"The Democrats have chosen to be the pessimists among an optimistic people."

http://www.usatoday.com/news/politicsel ... rror_x.htm

Optimistic, no. Contradictive, yes. On the same day that Cheney made that statement Bush ripped into Kerry for being a pessimist.

". Renewable energy. If we intend on drilling ANWR, we need to have an offset that demonstrates to younger voters and suburban women that we are not oil-obsessed. Large, federally funded wind and solar demonstration projects fit this bill nicely."

This is like trying to cover up a lost arm with a band aid. It is only trying to pull the wool over America's eyes.


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

Or maybee they are tryig to do something good to ofset it. like planting 2 trees when you cut one down. Drill for oil, and make clean energy to reduce pollution in the long run. You are assuming the negetive. that makes you a pessimist by deffinition. :wink:


----------

